# Amtell Wireless bucht 4,99 ab



## Schnitzel (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
Auf dem Handy meiner Mutter sind von Amtell Wireless 4,99 abgebucht worden.
Darüber hinaus steht in der zugesandten SMS das das ein wöchentliches Abo ist.
Sie sagt sie hat auf irgendein Banner drauf geklickt.
Das guthaben reicht momentan nicht aus um dieses Abo zu bedienen, das bleibt auch erstmal so.

Leider bekommt man per Google wenig bis nichts darüber heraus, so wenig Treffer hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen.
Ich weiß also nicht so recht wo ich den Hebel ansetzten soll.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Juni 2015)

Abo kündigen und deiner Ma darüber informieren, nicht auf jeden Banner zu klicken


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Juni 2015)

Glaub nicht das reines Banner Klicken (im sinne von Werbebanner)[ein mal klicken]reicht um einen Kaufvertrag abzuschließen und erst recht kein Abo. Kündigen und Geld zurück fordern, zurückbuchen lassen.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Juni 2015)

ja, würde ich ja gerne machen.
Aber wo packen wenn kein Griff da ist?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Juni 2015)

eigene Bank/Sparkasse ,deren Homepage, eigenem Telefon/karten/tarifanbieter


----------



## judofunny (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo Schnitzel, ist mir heute auch passiert und dabei dachte ich, ich wäre fit. 
Als erstes habe ich für mein Handy die Angebote von Drittanbietern sperren lassen. Der Service-Berate bei blau meinte, jetzt könnte (trotz bestehendem Abo) keiner mehr abbuchen. Ich sollte über den Einzelverbindungsnachweis die Nummer raussuchen und möglicherweise sind dort Kontaktdaten zum Kündigen zu finden. Habe ich bisher noch nicht. Das Problem "keinen Griff" zu haben, kenne ich also. Im Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht bei mir nur eine sechsstellige Nummer (183124), an die ich quasi die Premium-SMS gesendet haben soll. 
Falls jemand weiß, wie ich das Abo (ich weiß nicht mal wofür) kündigen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Juni 2015)

Da ich gerade im Urlaub bin hab ich meiner Mutter auch erstmal geraten über den Dienstanbieter, in diesem Fall Aldi Talk, zu gehen.
Momentan weiß ich aber nicht was daraus geworden ist weil sie sich noch nicht zurück gemeldet hat.


----------



## judofunny (30. Juni 2015)

Guck mal hier (ich weiß nicht, ob es die "feine Art" ist, in ein anders Forum zu verlinken, aber es hilft): Was ist "amtel wireless"? (Handy, Abo) 
Kurz zusammengefasst: nachdem deine Mutter bei ihrem Anbieter die Drittanbietersperre hat setzen lassen, soll sie dem Link in der SMS folgen. de.mobile-info... Dort kann sie sich mit ihrer Handynummer anmelden, bekommt eine PIN zugeschickt und kann da das Abo auch wieder kündigen.


----------

